# NJ anti 2nd amendment again



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Corrections Officer With Gun Permit Faces Charges for Illegally Carrying His Gun ? and You Won?t Believe How It All Went Down | Video | TheBlaze.com

Being a corrections officer, plenty of release felons could have a "i am going to get him" attitude. I would assume it to be prudent for this individual to be armed. He screwed up by visiting New Jersey.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Today local NJ paper, but I have to tell you this guy is either:
A) One Stupid MF
B) Thought he was above the Law.

I don't feel 1 dog turd about what happens to him or his job.

He wasn't a cop he's a prison goon and I don't believe they even carry guns on the job... wanna be cop. If a NJ citizen can not carry a gun, why should this douche nozzle?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The real idiots are in Jersey!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Today local NJ paper, but I have to tell you this guy is either:
> A) One Stupid MF
> B) Thought he was above the Law.
> 
> ...


Why should NJ trample natural and constitutional rights?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Why should NJ trample natural and constitutional rights?


Ask the azzwholes that made a career out of NJ senate and legislature....Funny ting the biggest anti gunners are Jewish with Holocaust roots!
We fight them everyday. The NJ2AS.
But this guy was a moron who felt he was above the law because he's a "Corrections Officer", who knew damn well what the laws are.
In the LE world that's 1 step above mall cop.....
It's douche nozzles like this that fuel the Government basterds in NJ to believe they are right.


----------

